
On the Brink: Newspaper Extinction - breily
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11316500&fsrc=RSS
======
shafqat
This is a great example. The media industry is very broken right now, and
unless the innovate, these dire predictions will come true. More than
anything, they need to fix the content, which is still king.

This is exactly why we started NewsCred. Who knows if it will work or not, but
we're going to give it a go.

~~~
tomjen
The problem is that they all decided to compete with CNN, so now they are all
trying to get the news out as soon as possible. While there is some market for
that I also believe that there is a market for well researched, interesting
and unique content.

------
ilamont
I like papers, and used to work for one, but smearing ink on pieces of paper
seems like a strange way to deliver information in the electronic age.

------
mynameishere
Maybe import some cheaper labor to replace journalists and cut costs? [
<\---serious suggestion ]

~~~
Xichekolas
Or take the route The Economist takes and instead of catering to the mass
market at mass market prices, go upscale and charge a subscription fee. I
guess not many players could do this however, as the upscale market is
obviously going to be smaller... but I willingly pay $100+ a year to get it,
since it's quite a bit better than any other newspaper out there.

I guess it's like the ad-supported website model vs. the pay website model.
Neither way is necessarily better, but profitability doesn't always depend on
more readers, although it helps.

